# has anyone heard



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

*Has anyone ever heaRD OF CONTRACTINGCREWS.COM THEY CALLED ME YESTERDAY TELL ME THEY WERE A CONTRACTING COMPANY THAT TOOK CARE OF PROJECTS ON FORCLOSER PROPERTYS AND THAT THEY HAD SEVERAL PROPERTYS IN MY AREA THAT THEY NEEDED A PLUMBER ON BUT THEN THE KICKER THEY WANTED A 99.00 BACKGROUND CHECK FEE FROM US AND THAT THEY WOULD SEND ALL THE JOBS TO US BY EMAIL EVERY MORNING BY 10 AND ALSO THEY SAID THE BANKS THAT OWN THE PROPERTYS SET THERE OWN PRICES FOR THE PROJECT JUST SOUND LIKE A SCAM TO ME DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE PEOPLE?????*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

*No I Haven't...
Did you send them money?
It sounds like a scam!* :laughing::laughing::laughing:

*youRPosTisKinDofHarDtoREAD.HaveYoUeverThoughTofUSINGcApitoLs,spacing,andPuncTuatioNcorrectlY?*


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

*me neither also*.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tell them sure thing all expenses and fees are paid for by the consumer seeing they do not have credit with you they have to pay in advance Then invoice them for the background fee plus mark up. And once you receive payment from them them you can send them there 99 bucks

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

ya really sorry about the post guys didnt know *I HAD THE CAPS LOCK ON:blink:*


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

*and i will be sure to ad periods in my sentences from now on boss got to love smart a**es lol*


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I wouldn't do it !


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like a total scam.Anytime someone offers you work buts wants you to pay up front fee's:no::no:


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I just got a robo call from something like that. I wish I had a F*** OFF button on my phone. Having said that, I did get a call out of the blue from America's Infomart to do work on a vacated property. They wanted some goofy stuff done. I gave them a ridiculous price because it seemed high risk for getting paid. Two days latter they said yes. And they actually paid, three months later.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> I wish I had a F*** OFF button on my phone.


that would be sweet.!
some out of state number calls you, and all you have to do is hit the **** off button. lmao!! im sure its out there .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm calling bull crap on it. Pay a $99 fee to get the calls? No way. :no:


Tell them to send you $99 to do a credit check on them. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Years ago the Connecticut Resources Recovery Authority paid $220M to a company named Enron that was going to buy generated electricity from them as a result of the payment... :blink:

For some reason the crooked politicians never saw it coming... :laughing:

Why don't you apply the 20-20 hindsight from this deal to the proposed deal you received....


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Years ago the Connecticut Resources Recovery Authority paid $220M to a company named Enron that was going to buy generated electricity from them as a result of the payment... :blink:
> 
> For some reason the crooked politicians never saw it coming... :laughing:
> 
> Why don't you apply the 20-20 hindsight from this deal to the proposed deal you received....


 
Read a great article that said Enron would have been just fine and doing great if that lady would not have ratted on them...speaking of hindsight.

Still they were doing wrong, but I think that's how they all go about things. In the end they were able to pay a great deal of their debt while not being in operation.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Employees
Now
Retiring
On
Nothing


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

please send me prices on 100 water heaters for South Africa immediately.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> please send me prices on 100 water heaters for South Africa immediately.


Just send them to my freight forwarder and send them the bill...sound familiar?????



As to the foreclosed houses scheme, it smells bad in many ways. And no matter who called, I would avoid house in foreclosure, because you can be assured that the bank will not be paying any bills. All expensed will be tacked on to escrow and settled at closing. how long are you willing to carry ?????


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I really hope you dident fall for that


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

advanced said:


> *Has anyone ever heaRD OF CONTRACTINGCREWS.COM THEY CALLED ME YESTERDAY TELL ME THEY WERE A CONTRACTING COMPANY THAT TOOK CARE OF PROJECTS ON FORCLOSER PROPERTYS AND THAT THEY HAD SEVERAL PROPERTYS IN MY AREA THAT THEY NEEDED A PLUMBER ON BUT THEN THE KICKER THEY WANTED A 99.00 BACKGROUND CHECK FEE FROM US AND THAT THEY WOULD SEND ALL THE JOBS TO US BY EMAIL EVERY MORNING BY 10 AND ALSO THEY SAID THE BANKS THAT OWN THE PROPERTYS SET THERE OWN PRICES FOR THE PROJECT JUST SOUND LIKE A SCAM TO ME DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE PEOPLE?????*



Good news, that number goes to a mobile phone in India so it must be safe. Not only that but it says they will not use your card for anything beyond the $99. In my book that's a cheap lesson in avoiding scams.

Mark


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

well guys bad news on my part i gave them the money before i thought it over good but i did use a pre paid card so they couldnt take more out . it has really been slow around here and a guy will do almost anything to stay a float in bad times this was on friday she said it would take a few days on the back ground check i will be sure to let you all know the out come on this dumb idea of mine dang i can really be a dumb a"" sometimes fall for anything da"it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

advanced said:


> well guys bad news on my part i gave them the money before i thought it over good but i did use a pre paid card so they couldnt take more out . it has really been slow around here and a guy will do almost anything to stay a float in bad times this was on friday she said it would take a few days on the back ground check i will be sure to let you all know the out come on this dumb idea of mine dang i can really be a dumb a"" sometimes fall for anything da"it


Send me $ 99 bucks .,. And I might send you some work

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

send me $99 to get your $99 back


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Anyone who wants to buy and bridge please contact me as supplies are limited!


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

*thanks for the support there guys!!!!!!!! i feel stupid anyway Lol*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

advanced said:


> ...i feel stupid anyway Lol


Don't feel bad. We didn't learn it from a book either. Now you have some advice for the next guy.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

Pass that background check, yet? The suspense is actually killing me!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've had to pay for background checks - run by the police department, not by anyone else. If a company hires you and wants a background check, who does the check?


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

*Well guys i passed the background check. which i new i would im starting to maybe see were there coming from on wanting to check someone out and nothing is free in life anymore. I checked my email today and i had 3 jobs on there that are up for bid in my area . so i called her to see what was going on with the bank forclosers and it takes anouther 7 to 10 days to get everything final with the banks before i start getting those leads. You know they may set the prices but i have the choose of doing it or not hell i spend a hundred dollars walking out my front door in the mornings so why not give it a try . one job will pay me back and i have bid on three today*


----------



## FirstIn (Mar 19, 2012)

*Contracting Scam*



advanced said:


> *Has anyone ever heaRD OF CONTRACTINGCREWS.COM THEY CALLED ME YESTERDAY TELL ME THEY WERE A CONTRACTING COMPANY THAT TOOK CARE OF PROJECTS ON FORCLOSER PROPERTYS AND THAT THEY HAD SEVERAL PROPERTYS IN MY AREA THAT THEY NEEDED A PLUMBER ON BUT THEN THE KICKER THEY WANTED A 99.00 BACKGROUND CHECK FEE FROM US AND THAT THEY WOULD SEND ALL THE JOBS TO US BY EMAIL EVERY MORNING BY 10 AND ALSO THEY SAID THE BANKS THAT OWN THE PROPERTYS SET THERE OWN PRICES FOR THE PROJECT JUST SOUND LIKE A SCAM TO ME DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE PEOPLE?????*



Hey folks, welcome to the club.
But I have better news. The mailing address to which this company claims to be based in is Iowa. The "brick building" that this address is attached to has no such business located in it, according to the spa, bank and mortgage company I called. The 512 # is housed by TexLink Communications. I notified them that the number was being used for fraudulent purposes. The 512 number is also house out of Bastrop, Texas. I contacted the Bastrop Police Department and reported the company, they said they were going to investigate it. So contact your banks, tell them it was an erroneous charge and maybe the sheriff will catch the bad people. Good luck!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

FirstIn said:


> Hey folks, welcome to the club.....


Thanks for the info. Now...

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plumber88 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi sounds like a scam to me. Hi everyone I'm a new user on this forum and was wondering how to post a topic? Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plumber88 said:


> Hi sounds like a scam to me. Hi everyone I'm a new user on this forum and was wondering how to post a topic? Thanks


start here.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

